# [LaTeX:] Bäume mal anders herum



## Unicate (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich wusste nicht ob das hier in das Forum passt, allerdings fand ich auch kein passenderes.

Meine Frage:

In der uni habe wir gerade Künstliche Intelligenz und ich schreib das fleißig in LaTeX mit. Jetzt hatten wir das so genannte Backward-Chaining wo der Prof mehrere sehr verständliche Beispiele in Bäumen dargestellt hat.
Hier erstmal eine grobe Vorstellung des Baumes:

```
a b c
| \/
| d
| /
e
```

Nun google ich schon seit wochen und finde nichts was mir das (ohne riesigen Aufwand und vorallem schnell genug, das ich das mitschreiben kann, während der Prof das an der Tafel schreibt) ermöglicht.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2010)

Hi.

Da fällt mir jetzt spontan Graphviz (http://www.graphviz.org/) und TikZ/PGF (http://www.texample.net/tikz/) ein.

Gruß


----------

